# Virtual Ouija Board



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

I tried a few times kinda creepy

Ask The Spirits


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

urgh creepy


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

yea Creepy


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It was weird...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

i got creeped out too.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

You got that right!
Really weird............


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

okay anyone ask it questions?
first it said my mom was here (she is passed away) then it said he was oliver..
so i played along and heres what i got
name -oliver
lived in- cardif
died in -1833
somebody named nancy Killed him 
he was shot 
he now lives in -oxford
hows that for wierd


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

oxford ? mmmmm so his name is oliver


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've always known Oxford contained a city of undead people!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

my computer was gay and blocked it. aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh I got a parker bros. one but half is ruined last halloween in the rain . It's not real anyway


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

i thought it was lame


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Ghoulbug said:


> i thought it was lame


well...it depends how you think of it! The mind is the power to believing in it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's really just a simple AI program. It only understands certain inputs, but it's a neat little diversion.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well thanks for putting reality into it DR. M. Man whats next? Ya gunna tell me the great pumpkin isnt real??


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You're welcome!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

anybody there yes
who are you stuart
where are you from kent
how did you die murder
did i kill you karen
do you love me no (how rude!!)


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Updated link

http://brainjar.com/dhtml/ouija/#


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Who is in my house? A stranger
What does he want ? Too dark
What is his name ? Cannot tell
Is there anyone else? Not known
Am I in danger ? Yes
Is he alive or dead? Dead
Can he hurt me? No
Can he make me hurt someone ? No
What is the danger? Not seen
Can I help him? Yes
When will he be seen? Fall


----------

